# Variador de Frecuencia



## luismermes (Dic 2, 2005)

hola a todos:
Tengo un torno mecanico viejito,el cual tiene una caja mecanica de cambio de velocidades, que me esta complicando, la idea es hacerle un variador de frecuencia con 4 botoneras con velocidades preseleccionadas, que a su ves sean variable independientemente.
El motor es de 8 Hp. trifasico.
Si alguien me puede ayudar, agradecido


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 2, 2005)

Fíjate en el variador de frecuencia en "Documentación" a ver si te sirve como base:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

